# Disability benefits in the US



## HoneyEmmet (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello everybody I want to know more about disability process and how you can get it ? I want to apply for disability but I'm afraid to get disapproved, I'm wondering : does severe depression counts as a requirement to get approved ? Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It really depends on lots of things.

Disability benefits may come through your employer, or you may be eligible for disability payments through the Social Security system. But both of those depend on how long you have worked, and any insurances you've paid for over time.

It can also depend on the source of your disability. If it's based on a work-related accident, there may be other avenues you can try. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Social Security has tightened up the disability system over the last 10 years due to the huge numbers of older Americans forced out of the labor market and turning to disability as an attempt to draw payments (however small) prior to their minimum SS retirement age.

These days, you typically file a claim with SS, wait for it to (possibly) be denied, and then hire an attorney specializing in this type of claim to push your case. Here is some helpful info concerning costs, etc.: How Much Will a Social Security Disability Attorney Charge? | Disability Secrets


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

accbgb said:


> Social Security has tightened up the disability system over the last 10 years due to the huge numbers of older Americans forced out of the labor market and turning to disability as an attempt to draw payments (however small) prior to their minimum SS retirement age.


Just a factual correction here: the numbers are not "huge." Surely a few people have done that (committed crimes), but statistically it's not many, and it's not a financial problem. Social Security's Inspector General will tell you (and has told Congress) that.

A couple things have been happening, though:

1. Baby Boomers have been getting older -- the youngest are about 52 as I write this -- and when you have more older people you get more disability claims. That was entirely predicted. (What wasn't predicted is that, if anything, this cohort is healthier than the actuaries thought.)

2. Social Security has always seen some increase in disability insurance claims and recipients during periods of unemployment _because some disabled people are/were employed_. You don't need to meet a standard of "completely unemployable by every hypothetical employer everywhere" to be eligible for disability benefits, nor should that ever be true. ("Lost your feet to diabetes? Tough luck! You can still type on a keyboard." Ah, no.) As the business cycle fluctuates, even in the "Great Recession," some disabled individuals lose their jobs. This has always happened in past business cycles and always will in any sensible, reasonable definition of "disabled."

Insert the word "alleged" in front of "huge" and everything makes sense.


----------



## HoneyEmmet (Mar 11, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> It really depends on lots of things.
> 
> Disability benefits may come through your employer, or you may be eligible for disability payments through the Social Security system. But both of those depend on how long you have worked, and any insurances you've paid for over time.
> 
> ...


I used to work my whole life in different places, and I have being paid good money, and always paying my taxes, but when I got my second child and then found out I have hep c I went throu traitement and quit work, I also have depression and Im now under antidepressants, I ve applied last month to disability program and I was wondering what are my chances to get approved after six months


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, now which disability program did you apply to? State? Federal (i.e. Social Security)? or some other private or local program?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## hellogfs (Dec 28, 2015)

can anybody explain properly what is disability??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hellogfs said:


> can anybody explain properly what is disability??


Go to the site of US Social Security Administration.


----------

